# Free Chip Carving Patterns



## LSIrish

We have posted our Free Fall 2013 Pattern Package at ArtDesignsStudio.com! It has six free chip carving patterns and layouts that we hope you will enjoy.

Stop by the pattern store, the free package is near the bottom of the home page.

In the next few days …. like tomorrow …. I will be adding a post on the four styles of chip carving and how to work each one.




  






Thanks! Lora Irish


----------



## rustynails

Thanks for posting the chip carving patterns….


----------



## WayneC

Thanks.


----------

